# Leopard Gecko Shedding Too Much?



## reptile_fan (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello,
I got my 11 y/o leopard gecko from a friend on the 16th of January this year, and I was wondering if it was possible for a leo to shed 'too much' he's shed twice since I've had him, and he's looking like he's abut to shed tonight.
Shed 1 was on the 27th of January, shed 2 was on the 17th of February, and if he sheds tonight it will be shed 3 6th march...

I think he has lost a little weight since I got him, he didn't seem to eat much when I first got him, but he's okay now. Could that be affecting shedding? I keep him on reptile carpet, and he didn't have a heat bulb before he came to me, just a mat (the mat's not very good, keeps it at around 20 degrees c :/) so with this bulb it's about 31 in the hot end... could this be having an effect?

Should I consider feeding him wax worms to fatten him up a bit?

Thanks,
Amy :2thumb:


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

A gecko can't really shed too much, one of my adult leos sheds every 2-3 weeks, but I have another one that sheds every month. I think it just depends on the gecko how much it sheds. If he is a little skinny give him 1 wax worm every 2 days, if he continues to lose weight feed him 1 every day. But if he goes back to a normal weight just give him 1 wax worm every week as a treat. Your set-up and temps seems fine but before your leos claws don't get caught on the reptile carpet.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Most young reptiles shed alot more than what the adults do? this is becasue it is an important part of there life to gain growth.: victory:


----------



## reptile_fan (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, I feel better now :2thumb:
Someone said that to me about reptile carpet, however unfortunately his previous owner didn't provide a moist hide, so due to presumably bad sheds, he only actually has 2 claws left 
(he's got one in there now, by the way)

Amy


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

reptile_fan said:


> Thanks for the advice, I feel better now :2thumb:
> Someone said that to me about reptile carpet, however unfortunately his previous owner didn't provide a moist hide, so due to presumably bad sheds, he only actually has 2 claws left
> (he's got one in there now, by the way)
> 
> Amy


Well keep him on reptile carpet because he'll need the grip


----------

